# Rack of lamb



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

Morning folks! Did a rack of lamb the other night and wanted to share.

Picked these new Zealand spring lamb racks up from Sam's. 










Decided to use a Brazilian marinade of sorts. No real recipe just threw stuff together until it tasted good.

Olive oil
Water
Lime
Garlic
Red pepper flake
Cumin
Cilantro
Oregano
Put them in ziplocs in the marinade for about 3hrs





This was after marinade.

Got my pellet smoker set at about 400°










Pulled them off after about 20 minutes. IT was 130ish. Rested for 10min.





Sliced after rest





Plated with some chimichurri on the lamb, roasted potatoes with garlic and gouda and a salad.









Wife said best meal she's ever had so I'm happy lol
Thanks for looking


----------



## cmayna (Feb 6, 2020)

Very nice work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

That looks Fantastic!!
Nice Job, Jake!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2020)

I don't think it gets any better than that Jake, beautiful piece of work! Like, RAY


----------



## xray (Feb 6, 2020)

Great job Jake!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2020)

Awesome Jake!
This is definitely carousel material.
So you up there again!!
Al


----------



## texomakid (Feb 6, 2020)

Very nice Jake. Very nice....


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Very nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Fantastic!!
> Nice Job, Jake!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't think it gets any better than that Jake, beautiful piece of work! Like, RAY


Thanks ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

xray said:


> Great job Jake!


Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome Jake!
> This is definitely carousel material.
> So you up there again!!
> Al


Thanks Al I appreciate it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Very nice Jake. Very nice....


Appreciate it tex


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks smashing Jake, well done meal and well plated. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sandyut (Feb 6, 2020)

WOW - looks SO GOOD!!  nice work!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh yeah!! Looks terrific.  Like


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 6, 2020)

Jake, that looks fantastic! Looks like you got the temp right on the money. I still have one rack left in the frezer I need to do sometime. May try your marinade on it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 6, 2020)

Very nice work Jake!  I would love to sit down at the table with that plate!


----------



## fowldarr (Feb 6, 2020)

Holy crap Jake, stepping it up again.  Those look absolutely incredible.  A well deserved carousel ride (Also, I'm shamelessly stealing this idea)


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow!  Very very nice!  Big LIKE!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice nice work.  I love lamb!  My mother is from Damascus Syria, and we have many lamb dishes in our family.  The chimichurri seems like a great add...


----------



## tander28 (Feb 6, 2020)

Beautiful! Lamb is a favorite in our house. We usually sous vide and hard sear in cast iron (usually shoulder chops), but the rack on the pellet grill is a great idea!


----------



## randyrayd (Feb 6, 2020)

Dang, I'm hungry!!!  Looks delicious!


----------



## Smokinoak (Feb 6, 2020)

Great job Jake!  They look like they were cooked to the exact doneness too.  But is rack of lamb always that cheap where you live?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 6, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks smashing Jake, well done meal and well plated.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks chris.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

sandyut said:


> WOW - looks SO GOOD!!  nice work!!


Appreciate it


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Oh yeah!! Looks terrific.  Like


Thanks Gator


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Jake, that looks fantastic! Looks like you got the temp right on the money. I still have one rack left in the frezer I need to do sometime. May try your marinade on it.


Thanks sowsage. The Brazilian thing works great on lamb


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice work Jake!  I would love to sit down at the table with that plate!


Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> Holy crap Jake, stepping it up again.  Those look absolutely incredible.  A well deserved carousel ride (Also, I'm shamelessly stealing this idea)


Thanks ryan. You thieving son of a gun


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow!  Very very nice!  Big LIKE!


Thanks eddie!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

Smokinoak said:


> Great job Jake!  They look like they were cooked to the exact doneness too.  But is rack of lamb always that cheap where you live?


Thanks. Yes that's a pretty typical price


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> Awesome!


Thanks derek


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

73saint said:


> Nice nice work.  I love lamb!  My mother is from Damascus Syria, and we have many lamb dishes in our family.  The chimichurri seems like a great add...


Thanks saint. Was a perfect combination


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Beautiful! Lamb is a favorite in our house. We usually sous vide and hard sear in cast iron (usually shoulder chops), but the rack on the pellet grill is a great idea!


Thanks


----------



## Stingh2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks Delicious!!! Great job!  I have to try this sometime.
Stay Safe 
Bill


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks delicious. Lamb my favorite. Looks like you hit this out of the park! Point.


----------

